# Gothic 1 Taschendiebstahl



## Perseuz (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe Gothic 1 zwar schonn durch gehabt, habe aber nie Taschendiebstahl erlernt, wie Funktioniert es ?
In Gothic 2 muss man die Leute anquatschen und im Sprachauswahl Menü steht dan Taschendiebstahl wie mache ich das aber in Gothic 1 ??? 


mfg bastian


----------



## Rosini (28. September 2004)

Perseuz am 28.09.2004 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe Gothic 1 zwar schonn durch gehabt, habe aber nie Taschendiebstahl erlernt, wie Funktioniert es ?
> In Gothic 2 muss man die Leute anquatschen und im Sprachauswahl Menü steht dan Taschendiebstahl wie mache ich das aber in Gothic 1 ???
> ...




Den Taschendiebstahl bringt dir Lares, der Bandit im neuen Lager bei. Allerdings nur, wenn du Bandit bist...

Im neuen Lager bringt dir Fingers den Taschendiebstahl bei.


MfG, Rosini


----------



## Perseuz (28. September 2004)

So war das nicht gemeint, ich habe den zwar gelert weis aber nicht wie ich den anwende !!!


----------



## Homerclon (28. September 2004)

Perseuz am 28.09.2004 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So war das nicht gemeint, ich habe den zwar gelert weis aber nicht wie ich den anwende !!!


du musst noch schleichen lernen, dann schleichst du dich hinter einen NPC und drückst [Strg] + [Pfeil hoch] (oder welche Tasten du auch immer für aktionen nutzt)

Dann öffnet sich das Inventar wie bei einer truhe, nur das du nix "ablegen" kannst.

Das problem ist nur, das die NPCs selten alleine stehen, und du somit beim schleichen sofort entdeckt wirst.


----------



## Rosini (28. September 2004)

Perseuz am 28.09.2004 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So war das nicht gemeint, ich habe den zwar gelert weis aber nicht wie ich den anwende !!!



Ich glaube du musst schleichen, und dann die betreffende Person anreden. Nun sollte sich das aus dem "Handel" bekannte Menü öffnen...

MfG, Rosini


----------

